# Porsche 997 Turbo Meteor Gray by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Full correction 2 day detail. An abridged writeup..

After prep finish under halogens



















After correction










50/50





































After all the correction I rinsed the car down to remove the dusting

Leveled paint beading, no LSP ... hmm I could just call it a day right now :lol:










Interior received full detail as well, not in bad shape to begin with










Engine cleaned and dressed










Menzerna powerlock having quality bonding time










Finished



















Cowl dressed for matte finish





































It was raining a bit but grabbed a few shots outside before the final wipedown














































Total time: 20hrs
*


----------



## AlexHF (Feb 15, 2008)

Fantastic job!!! Great reflections for a medium gray!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome finish & great photos!!


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

stunning work mate


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

love the finished picture 2nd from bottom, wet glossy porsche porn lol:lol:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Stunning as usual Dave!

The reflections are very impressive for grey as said above, keep up the good work

Tim


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Stunning work, reflections look really good!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work, looks very nice indeed.

Chris.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a monster!!!!!

Great work.

Cheers

PaullN


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent, great work, lovely colour :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

That is a stunning job mate. Would you mind sticking a list of products up that you used out of interest?
cheers

Tim


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Great job.... Thanks for sharing...


As twoscoops already said, any product details?

OP


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Brilliant work mate! :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow that is shiny.....so many clear reflections :thumb:


----------



## Shashan (Apr 17, 2009)

Great Job :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Beuatiful finish, on one of the best colours IMO. Well done :thumb:


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Lovely car and nice work m8


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

That second to last shot is fantastic Dave. Nice work as always.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

PremierDetail said:


> That second to last shot is fantastic Dave. Nice work as always.


Thank you Sean:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning great work looks the works


----------



## Dr. Crane (May 11, 2010)

amazing work guys!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Dr. Crane said:


> amazing work guys!


Just me, no partners :thumb:


----------

